# 1 3/8 inch thread ???



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

After 33 years I met my 1st Kenmore 10 yr old heater with 1 3/8" thread elements. Took a 1/2 hr. hard work to get out and then..oops...new heater time. Sears doesnt stock them.
Have you all known about this....another new phenomenon in this business for me.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

What's fun is when you go to change one out on the fly, and don't realize you grabbed the wrong element until you try put the new one in and it is to small.

I'd say I only use that size element about six times a year, but I do carry a few on the truck at all times.


----------

